

Is Apple Ready to Take a Bite of Silicon Valley? - kwamenum86
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/10/how-will-apple.html

======
davi
"Here are some wacky ideas for companies that Apple could buy ... General
Motors ($3B), in case Jobs wants to reinvent the car."

Kind of fun to think about what an Apple-made car would be like.

~~~
henning
I think it would be very uncharacteristic for Apple to venture outside of
consumer electronics and computing.

~~~
davi
I agree, I don't think it's likely, or practical.

However, the ZipCar, the New Beetle, the Mini Cooper, the Honda Element --
these are all increasingly appliance-like vehicles. I think Apple's take on a
consumer appliance car would be interesting, especially if they could get
their web services in order.

Just fun to think about, for me.

------
FreeKill
I think Apple should buy up Nintendo (I don't know what their cap is but
assuming it is doable). They could even try to just enter the console gaming
market themselves with the iGame or something similar...

~~~
plinkplonk
"I think Apple should buy up Nintendo (I don't know what their cap is but
assuming it is doable)."

44 Billion.

source: <http://finance.google.com/finance?q=OTC:NTDOY>

